# Crown royal salted carmel



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

10 cases just in...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Is this just now being released?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

loves2fishinohio said:


> Is this just now being released?


No it’s been around a couple years. Limited release times.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess this is for women.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Good stuff, usually only at Christmas. Not seeing any near me, will check tomorrow!
`


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Our Kroger (Logan) said they get it next Friday. Dovans always finds the deals. Bought some crown rye since I was already there.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

I guess I picked the wrong time to quit drinking?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

In some coca cola? Yes please


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Found one locally. Straight up on ice, not a fan. This needs a mix of some sort.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

How bout Jameson's cold brew!


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Peach Crown with iced tea !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

tnt1958 said:


> Peach Crown with iced tea !!!!!!!!



X10 !!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> X10 !!


X's 20... been my choice of refreshment all summer... great stuff























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Going to give this a swig after we are done shooting tomorrow. Never seen it before. Pricey so hopefully it’s good.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mixed with hot or cold apple cider! Deeeeeelicious


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bobk said:


> Our Kroger (Logan) said they get it next Friday. Dovans always finds the deals. Bought some crown rye since I was already there.


my grandma was from Logan and my Uncle was Chief of Police there years ago


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Does this mean people will stop buying peach!?!?!? Still haven't found any


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

s.a.m said:


> How bout Jameson's cold brew!


Wife likes this. I put espresso grounds into 151 once.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

matticito said:


> Does this mean people will stop buying peach!?!?!? Still haven't found any


This means the Peach is done for the season...they rotate- Salted Carmel in the Fall and winter, Peach in the spring and summer.
Peach is done for the year...you may find a bottle here and there but soon it'll be completely gone or already is.
I'm still waiting on Crown to make Peach a year round flavor...it sucks.
They could pull back half the apple they make and just replace it with peach...the apple doesn't sell like it used to...the Peach never even makes it to the shelf...then you have the Vanilla which is a permanent flavor but they never distribute enough of it at one time either...meet the demand...c'mon Crown!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Theres a company called Ole Smoky out of Gatlinsburg, Tennessee that make a salty caramel Its delicious but only 60 proof Found some of that yesterday for the first time in a long time


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Crown Royal is crap. Not shocked they now have flavored whiskey.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Upland said:


> my grandma was from Logan and my Uncle was Chief of Police there years ago


Probably know him then.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Patricio said:


> Crown Royal is crap. Not shocked they now have flavored whiskey.


Have you noticed how many brands of flavored whiskey there are now?..a whole helluva lot...are all the makers crap??..hardly not...I wouldn't call Crown crap...to each their own I guess...


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bobk said:


> Probably know him then.


Jim Thompson grandma was Roxie Thompson


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a bottle or two of the Peach? Maybe you have one to sell? I know it's limited. Cuy co. Thx.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Patricio said:


> Crown Royal is crap. Not shocked they now have flavored whiskey.







They must be doing something right. Can't blame them for getting into the "flavored" market if the demand is there.

*Canadian Whisky Diversifies*
Canadian is by far the largest category of imported whisky in America. It nearly doubles Scotch, and quadruples Irish. Canadian grew only 0.1% last year to 16.87 million 9-liter cases, following gains of 2% and 2.8% in 2017 and 2016, respectively.

Crown Royal dominates. The Diageo brand was *up 4.5% in 2018* for a total of 6.34 million cases, more than triple the next biggest brand, the U.S.-bottled Black Velvet of Constellation Brands, which was down 2.6% to 1.9 million cases. 

Crown Royal has captured the attention of modern consumers with a reliable core product, buoyed by a bevy of flavored, limited-edition and small-batch releases. These are “answering consumers’ desires for quality and experimentation, and are trending within the category,” explains Kelly of Diageo. “In fact, last year the *flavored whisky category posted a growth of about 8%.*” 

To that end, she reports double-digit growth, year over year, for Crown Royal Regal Apple, while Crown Royal Vanilla was the “highest-scoring new product Diageo has ever put into taste testing.”


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Patricio said:


> Crown Royal is crap. Not shocked they now have flavored whiskey.


Great, more for the people that do like it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Sold 120 bottles in little over a day. 10 cases.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

dugworm said:


> Anyone know where I can get a bottle or two of the Peach? Maybe you have one to sell? I know it's limited. Cuy co. Thx.


Jim Beam peach is supposed to be as good, so im told. The only peach i get comes in a mason jar and is clear


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Jim Beam peach is supposed to be as good, so im told. The only peach i get comes in a mason jar and is clear


Jim Beam Peach doesn't even compare...I've tried all the makers of peach flavors...something about the Crown Peach that tops them all...other brands seem syrupy...Crown has got it down!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> Jim Beam Peach doesn't even compare...I've tried all the makers of peach flavors...something about the Crown Peach that tops them all...other brands seem syrupy...Crown has got it down!


Good to know, thanks for your opinion


----------



## TiminOhio (Sep 22, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Jim Beam Peach doesn't even compare...I've tried all the makers of peach flavors...something about the Crown Peach that tops them all...other brands seem syrupy...Crown has got it down!


I tried Jim Beam peach because I couldn't I couldn't find royal crown. This was my first taste of a flavored bourbon and .. yuck.
I'm new at bourbon and still developing a taste and smell for the oaks, smoke and Carmel flavors and smells.

The peach bourbon I bought was like drinking perfume. I'm still choking my way though the bottle and returning to my normal stuff. However salted Carmel does sound good. Lol


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TiminOhio said:


> I tried Jim Beam peach because I couldn't I couldn't find royal crown. This was my first taste of a flavored bourbon and .. yuck.
> I'm new at bourbon and still developing a taste and smell for the oaks, smoke and Carmel flavors and smells.
> 
> The peach bourbon I bought was like drinking perfume. I'm still choking my way though the bottle and returning to my normal stuff. However salted Carmel does sound good. Lol


You gotta get your hands on the Crown Peach...totally different...like I said, the others don't even compare and I know what you mean by yuck.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Saw a good supply of Vanilla and Apple Crown yesterday,but no peach or salted caramel. 

May need to search out the Rye,not a big fan of fruit/flavored bourbons


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> Have you noticed how many brands of flavored whiskey there are now?..a whole helluva lot...are all the makers crap??..hardly not...I wouldn't call Crown crap...to each their own I guess...


Pure swill.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

It must be a generational thing. I was born in 1946, always enjoyed a good drink! For the last 30 years, Beefeater Martini extremely dry, 2 olives. Now it is in vogue to drink chocolate, root beer, etc...Martinis, REALLY. Keeping with the current thread, why ruin a good whiskey, flavoring it with caramel, peach, tutti frutti? And I still cannot get over Creme Bruelle BEER. AGAIN IT MUST BE A GENERATIONAL THING. Oh well, HERE'S TO YOU !!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ehhh...... Crown Peach better. Would be good in cup of coffee I guess. Maybe it was the drinking vessel. Certainly did not go with the Cigar I was smoking.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Can someone tell me when and where you bought the Salted Caramel. I went to three stores today and they have not gotten any in yet. Thanks !!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

tnt1958 said:


> Can someone tell me when and where you bought the Salted Caramel. I went to three stores today and they have not gotten any in yet. Thanks !!


Canal Winchester. It is all sold out. No Delivery this week of any hard liquor at any state store. Where do you live.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

I live in Brunswick.I guess I'll start looking next week. Thanks.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

tnt1958 said:


> Can someone tell me when and where you bought the Salted Caramel. I went to three stores today and they have not gotten any in yet. Thanks !!


Won’t show up until October ! I bought a few ( ok more than a few ) last season , I’m about ready to crack the last bottle very soon! Unless you have an interesting trade??


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

The store on 82 and 130th. said their deliveries are on Thursday.
I'll trade you a Peach!!!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

tnt1958 said:


> The store on 82 and 130th. said their deliveries are on Thursday.
> I'll trade you a Peach!!!


Done!


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Slightly off topic...
Does anyone remember the Crown Royal Bourbon Mash
A buddy tipped me off that it might have been “not allowed”
Due to the word Bourbon.....Possibly replaced by the Texas Mesquite...so I went out and bought 4 or 5 bottles, thinking, “hey, I might have something here”;
Well, subsequent trips to the store showed plenty, so stupid me, I drank all I had.....fast forward, I haven’t seen it since


----------



## Ohiobob926 (Jan 5, 2019)

Bring back the Crown Mesquite !!! Good stuff.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Crown Vanilla.....it's my camping drink. A little Dr. Pepper...warm crackling fire and a camp chair...just doesn't get much better than that to me.

I'd like to try the Slated Caramel if I can locate a bottle.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I still haven't tried the crown peach.
I have had the beam peach, but it's better as a mixer.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Checked the OHLQ site today, looks like a new shipment may have dropped, showed only one place in Mansfield, immediately jumped on the bike....SCORE!! Two bottles.

Keep in mind if you're looking at the OHLQ site, those are showing inventory as of this morning, so you may want to call ahead. Rite Aid had already sold half of what they received here.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

rangerpig250 said:


> Won’t show up until October ! I bought a few ( ok more than a few ) last season , I’m about ready to crack the last bottle very soon! Unless you have an interesting trade??


It's been on the shelf in some stores for almost two weeks now...I think it got released Sept.1st.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> It's been on the shelf in some stores for almost two weeks now...I think it gets released Sept.1st.


Well, "released" means from the distillery. Then it has to get to Ohio's warehouse and then to the liquor agencies. I figure mid-month.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Well, "released" means from the distillery. Then it has to get to Ohio's warehouse and then to the liquor agencies. I figure mid-month.


Have you not been paying attention to the thread??..it was AT KROGER a week ago...IT'S OUT AT SOME STORES ALREADY...Kroger in Canal Winchester got 10 cases a week ago...sheeesh......very first post of this thread.
There's more stores that have gotten it in this week too...it hit stores on the 1st.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I don' drink (40 yrs sober) but if I wanted Peach or Salted Carmel I would buy ice cream. I would drink Jack Daniels black Canadian mist and Crown Royal (when I could afford C/R)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Found some in Jackson today.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Found some in Jackson today.
> View attachment 374939


Did they limit you to 3?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It's a customer of mine so I'm sure I could have grabbed more. I didn't want to be too greedy. She had 5 cases of peach last week and it was gone in 1 day.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Theres a company called Ole Smoky out of Gatlinsburg, Tennessee that make a salty caramel Its delicious but only 60 proof Found some of that yesterday for the first time in a long time


I was told today that they also have a Peach Whiskey that is supposed to be good. Going to have to give it a try!!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

They have alot of flavors Peanut butter,jalapeno,watermelon Can see them all on their website


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DeathFromAbove said:


> They have alot of flavors Peanut butter,jalapeno,watermelon Can see them all on their website


I tried the ole Smokey habanero. It was nasty. Took one snoot and then gave the bottle away.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> I tried the ole Smokey habanero. It was nasty. Took one snoot and then gave the bottle away.


Can't beat Crown.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I tasted the peanut butter and jelly at a card game that some youngsters attended.
One of the worst tasting stuff ever.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

We have this peanut butter flavored bourbon/whiskey and I've heard it is good. Believe it is called Screwball.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Few bottles of peach and now doing a little stocking up on the caramel.









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Dovans said:


> We have this peanut butter flavored bourbon/whiskey and I've heard it is good. Believe it is called Screwball.



Some of the worst tasting stuff I ever tried....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

miked913 said:


> Few bottles of peach and now doing a little stocking up on the caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of the Best stuff I ever tried....


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Some of the Best stuff I ever tried....


I'm on my 3rd cup of coffee with the caramel in it, ahhhhhh the weekend!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

miked913 said:


> I'm on my 3rd cup of coffee with the caramel in it, ahhhhhh the weekend!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Never thought of that one. I can see this happening tomorrow morning on the back deck.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

miked913 said:


> I'm on my 3rd cup of coffee with the caramel in it, ahhhhhh the weekend!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Haven’t tried that, you’re so smart!


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Picked up a bottle of salted caramel yesterday after reading this thread. Not bad, reminds me of maple tho. They had several cases right beside the register. Probably all gone by now


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Had apple, peach and salted caramel last night. I still rank peach first, apple second and salted caramel third. SC was just a little too sweet and artificial tasting to me. I'm not a coffee guy but could see that being a good combo if I drank coffee. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

We got a Rye Whiskey in today called Old Overholt. Over dozen people in line for it. We turned them away for now as this is not in our store system and is not recognized by the cash register programs. So, get on the waitng list I guess. Something special about it..Do not know how much it costs.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Got lucky yesterday. Two bottles of SC on the shelf at Broadview Hts. Giant Eagle. I got one.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Stopped at the Giant Eagle in Niles yesterday. All kind of Crown peach and apple, but no salted caramel. Not that I was looking to buy any. I'm not much interested in flavored booze other then booze flavored booze!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Tried my Salted Caramel last night, straight on ice. Not as good as Peach, good but not special. Gonna try it with ginger ale like it says on the box and see how it is. As far as flavored, Peach has it hands down in my opinion....


----------

